# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Ученые доказали существование мужского климакса

## Irina

*ВАШИНГТОН. Ученые доказали, что такие понятия, как менопауза или климакс (возрастные гормональные изменения) касаются и мужчин. Они вызывают симптомы хронической усталости, перепады настроения, уменьшение полового влечения, потерю волос, отсутствие концентрации и прибавление в весе.
*
Эксперты считают, что более чем 5 миллионов мужчин подвержены этим процессам. Также они обеспокоены тем, что процент пациентов может быть более высоким, поскольку симптомы часто бывают проигнорированы многими из них, сообщает GlobalScience.

Мужской гипогонадизм (hypogonadism) – медицинский термин патологического состояния, обусловленного недостаточной секрецией андрогенов. Происходит это, когда яички не производят достаточно тестостерона, гормона, который играет ключевую роль в росте и развитии мужского организма. Когда его уровень падает, мужчины могут почувствовать заметные умственные и физические изменения.

«Это очень распространенное нарушение», – сказал уролог Северо-западной Мемориальной Больницы. «К несчастью, мы думаем, что 95% случаев не продиагностированы и, следовательно, не занимаются лечением. Игнорирование симптомов пациентами может серьезно нарушить качество их жизни», — добавил он.

«Мое тело сообщило мне, что что-то не в порядке. Я постоянно чувствовал себя усталым и постоянно хотел спать независимо от того, сколько времени я спал ночью» – так описывал свое состояние 40-летний пациент Северо-западной Мемориальной Больницы, диагностированный мужским гипогонадизмом.

Брэннигэн объясняет, что гормональные изменения являются нормальным аспектом и показателем прихода старости. «В женском организме, овуляция подходит к концу и выработка гормона прекращается в течение сравнительно быстрого периода времени, тогда как у мужчин выработка гормона заканчивается более медленно: уровень тестостерона у мужчин старше 30 лет начинает снижаться примерно на 1% каждый год», — добавляет Брэннигэн.

Методы лечения мужского гипогонадизма включают терапию замены гормона (ТЗГ) через пилюли, гели местного назначения, примочки и инъекции.

«Сейчас мы наблюдаем больше мужчин страдающих мужским гипогонадизмом, чем десять лет тому назад», – сказал Брэннигэн. «Тем не менее, многие мужчины продолжают страдать молча из-за неосведомленности. Поскольку мужской гипогонадизм может оказать негативное влияние на качество жизни, важно, чтобы мужчины обращали внимание на свое здоровье и открыто обсуждали симптомы с врачами, чтобы не упустить возможность своевременного лечения», — заметил доктор.

Отметим, мужской гипогонадизм выявляется путем простого анализа крови.

Источник globalscience.ru

----------


## PatR!oT

гели местного назначения рулят ггггг)))))

----------


## Sanych

Ужасть, уже боюсь

----------

